# back again



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had been out of sailing for a while. My first boat was a San Juan 24 which I purchased in 1997, and it was a great boat to learn the art of sailing! I owned the San Juan for 3 years, then sold it with plans to purchase a larger boat. We all know how life goes sometimes and the larger sailboat was put on hold. Well, to make a long story short, last month I purchased a beautifully maintained 1982 C&C 34! I am in the Vancouver Island, British Columbia area and can't wait to pick up where I left off!


----------



## BostonSailor (Sep 14, 2010)

Congrats! I sailed a C&C 34 for 3-4 years and miss the boat terribly. Great layout, excellent handling and fond memories. Fair winds!


----------



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

So far I am loving it! I see many years of enjoyment ahead! =D


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey BCSailor, I have a C&C 32. 
Where on the Island are you?
Peter


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Congratulations! However, as a friend on another forum says, "no pictures, it didn't happen". So, where are the pictures of your boat?


----------



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

Hey Peter, I have my boat in Ladysmith, so getting to the C&C Regatta will be just a short little sail. Where are you at?

Jim, I suppose pictures are better! So here is a picture of the first weekend I spent on it last month.

Alfy


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Alfy,
I live in Victoria but I keep my boat in Sidney. 
Nice boat by the way, looks like someone took good care of it.
Do you race?
Here is a shot a freind of mine took of us with there phone. Not the greatest picture, but other than taking pictures of our boat from the boat it's all I have so far.
Peter


----------



## jimgo (Sep 12, 2011)

Wow! She's a beauty! Good luck with her!


----------



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

That's a great place to keep your boat Peter! When I had my San Juan 24, it was moored in Port Moody and I used to make trip to the Gulf Islands every chance I had and visited Sidney a few times! I am going to be living in the Nanaimo / Ladysmith area soon, which is why I am just keeping my boat there, rather than move it. I also acquired the moorage with the purchase, which worked out great! I did club racing quite a bit with my last boat and will definately be looking to to some racing again this upcoming season! Are you with a sailing club? I think I will join the Ladysmith Yacht Club once I am there.

Thanks Jim, I was very fortunate to find a boat that the owners took such great care of!


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

Congrats and welcome.. the 34 was on our short list on our last shopping spree but we couldn't find a good one at the time.


----------



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

I had been looking for quite a while and knew this was the right boat who had the right owners that took care of her! She surveyed well and I think 34 feet will be a size that I won't outgrow for quite some time!


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

Hey Alfy,
We race with the Canoe Bay sailing Club. Did our last race of the year on Saturday so thats it until January.
I too used to race a San Jaun 24 when they first came on the scene. That was a long time ago now. 
We spent probably about a year looking for our 32'. Looked at many boats in the 30-40' range but we ended up with this one at a screaming deal. About the only thing I have found wrong with ours is one of our window's leak. Talked with the local shipyards and they have recomended that we wait for warmer weather, then I am having them all replaced including the hatches.
Your 34' looks to be in amazing shape.


----------



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

I loved the San Juan 24 for racing, I am thinking I will enjoy this step up in size for future racing! One of the reasons I went to the C&C was because of its reputation as a good racer/cruiser. I also spent a long time looking and waiting for the right time to buy. A leaky window is fixable, sounds like you also found a good boat!


----------



## Dog Ship (Sep 23, 2011)

We hope it's a good boat. It was a one owner out of RVYC. He had set it up for cruiseing but a lot of the goodies were out dated. I have been removing and replaceing things as I find them. It came with a brand new Yanmar which was a selling point.
I didn't bother with a survey as I don't believe in the survey industry, it's really quite a joke. I liken them to the home inspectors of years gone by as anybody can call themselves a surveyor with no experience what so ever.
I to have always liked the C&C. It's a good solid boat that many people seem to hang on too, for many years. I also found that they tend to hold their value quite well which is a testament to there construction.
I recommend joining a yacht club as the reciprocal moorage at other clubs is well worth the initiation fees. 
Peter


----------



## bcsailor2003 (Oct 24, 2011)

Sounds a bit like my boat. Good condition and well cared for, but has some outdated electronics. Everything I need mind you, but it's nice to update them and it is on my list of things to get over time. I figured it's better to find a good quality boat with outdated electronics, but very well cared for, rather than the opposite. A new engine, well that is a score! When I was looking, it was something that was hard to find, and when I did, the price reflected. Maybe I will upgrade the power one day, but I am a "weekend mechanic" meaning I'm not afraid to work on a diesel motor and know how to maintain it properly. (basically) haha

I hear ya on the inspection industry. I have wondered of the qualifications of some of these people. Unfortunately for my case, I purchased the boat sight unseen....yes, I said sight unseen. haha I relied greatly on the broker, my own research, mechanical and hull surveys to make a final decision. Because that is all I had at the time. I knew I didn't have to see the boat to learn it's layout or sail set up. But I did need other people this time to provide feedback on it's condition. 

At the end of the day, I made it over to see the boat about a week after the deal closed and loved it! =D


----------

